# floating wood!!!



## lori (7 Jun 2013)

Hi

I am new to this, but thanks to the site (and my husband's £70 lottery win, ha ha) I have now planted my tank which has stood gathering dust  for 4 years.
I used moler clay for substrate, and filled and planted it last week. I attached some plants to bogwood which was ok , and some more to a nice curly branch I used to use for flower arranging, sadly this dislodged from the substrate and has been merrily floating around!!!( the plants are ok though, they must like being near the light) and the wood looks as if it is slowwly sinking, can anyone suggest a way of making it stay down, I thought about wiring it into small terracotta pots, then filling these with pebble and butying in the substrate, would this work?


----------



## dfektor (7 Jun 2013)

I have the same issue, Im in the process of screwing the base of the wood to some floor tiles I will then hide the tile under Gravel and wait as some wood can take upto a year to waterlog propely


----------



## lori (7 Jun 2013)

Oh No

but the upside is that I will have interesting wood at varying levels until it does.


----------



## oldbloke (7 Jun 2013)

I believe acrylic sheet can be used if you have some.

What sort of floor tiles, please?

And do you have to use stainless screws?

Cheers.


----------



## kirk (7 Jun 2013)

Do you know any fishermen or have a tackle shop near your? Some 3 lb line and a few pear distance leads will help till its logged. You can push the leads into the clay you wont see them. The line will be hardly noticable, then in a mth or so snip the line off job done.


----------



## dfektor (7 Jun 2013)

lol not my thread but my screws are aqua safe and tiles are inert


----------



## lori (7 Jun 2013)

hi kap k

we live near the sea so yes to tackle  shops.  quite what the response would be to my request may be a sourse of amusement for most of the locals!!!


----------



## Deer (20 Jun 2013)

Depends how big the wood is! I had some pieces about 2ft ish that i attached to spoons ( quick/lazy fix...) and took around a month to waterlog.


----------



## gmartins (22 Jun 2013)

I will answer with pictures














Was enough to keep it down since the very beggining.


----------



## oldbloke (22 Jun 2013)

What have you used for weight there, please?


----------



## Yo-han (22 Jun 2013)

Dome types of wood never sink. You mention curly wood. Can you show a picture? If it is the same curly wood they use with terrestrial animals it will always float and you'll need some heavy weight to keep it down.


----------



## gmartins (24 Jun 2013)

oldbloke said:


> What have you used for weight there, please?


 
I used a tile of basalt I had access to but any rock will do. Just drill a hole on it and use a screw driver to attach it to the wood.


----------



## oldbloke (24 Jun 2013)

gmartins said:


> I used a tile of basalt I had access to but any rock will do. Just drill a hole on it and use a screw driver to attach it to the wood.


 
Cheers


----------

